# Toshiba 40RV525R Television



## moboy82 (Nov 26, 2008)

My wife and I purchases this 40" TV about one year ago and it is now starting to have issues. At times when we try to turn on the unit, the LCD light on the front of the TV comes on but no picture and no sound. We have to unplug the TV and let it sit for 5 minutes for it to come on. This has happened a hand full of times. Now just this morning while putting a DVD in for my daughter to watch, I noticed a hot smell coming from the back of the TV. Since this TV is almost 1 year old, I didn't think I should be smelling this hot electrical odor. Is this something I should have checked out while the TV is still under warranty or am I just being paranoid about the smell??? Thanks for any help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi moboy82


Your set is exhibiting an internal fault with it's internal components since you have to unplug it to reset it. No, you are not paranoid just cautious and that is a good thing. If you do smell a burn odor from the set shut it down and unplug it for safety reasons, have it serviced a qualified technician. 


Good Luck !


----------



## tracksis (Mar 7, 2010)

you should check your electric connection________may be somehow the problem is coming from there..


----------

